# Ceu



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 7, 2012)

hey you guys go here for the free boston scientific webinar. It was yesterday but you can get the archived one and earn a ceu.

http://www.bostonscientific.com/templatedata/imports/HTML/Reimbursement/web/webcasts.html 


If its not there check back they said it would be available within a week.


----------



## JHCARR (Dec 7, 2012)

Do you have to register even though it was yesterday?  I went to the site but
it was still active not on demand.   
Thanks for the info
Janice


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you, Theresa!!!! Much appreciated.


----------



## JHCARR (Dec 7, 2012)

Do we still have to register now or will we be able to just be able to view it  next week without registering?
Thanks,
Janice


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 10, 2012)

JHCARR said:


> Do we still have to register now or will we be able to just be able to view it  next week without registering?
> Thanks,
> Janice



You better register I believe.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 10, 2012)

JHCARR said:


> Do we still have to register now or will we be able to just be able to view it  next week without registering?
> Thanks,
> Janice



You'll need to register. Even for the older ones.


----------



## JHCARR (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks, I did.  Thank you for telling us about these webinars.  Free CEUs are always
welcome!

Janice


----------

